
Error 53: Apple bricks phones to punish customers for independent repairs - walterbell
https://boingboing.net/2016/02/05/gerror-53-apple-remotely-bric.html
======
Shivetya
I understand why Apple did what they did, the security of the phone is one of
the best features ever since touch ID was introduced. However the idea that
the majority of phones in linked stories worked until the recent update is a
major misstep on Apple's part. The update should have validated the parts
prior to install or flagged them acceptable post install as they were there
prior to upgrade.

